# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  Antarctic Sea Ice Growing Despite Global Warming Warnings

## Ronin Truth

> Newsmax
> *Antarctic Sea Ice Growing Despite Global Warming Warnings*
> 
> Sunday, June 29, 2014 10:36 AM
> 
> *By: Sandy Fitzgerald*
> 
> The sea ice coverage around Antarctica over the weekend marked a record high, with the ice surrounding the continent measuring at 2.07 million square kilometers, according to an environmentalist and author who says the ice there has actually been increasing since 1979 despite continued warnings of global warming.
> 
> ...


 http://www.newsmax.com/Newsfront/ant..._code=eexbjxdw

----------


## TonySutton

Temp changes are important except when they drop.  The amount of sea ice is important except when it increases.

----------


## juleswin

We gotta do something or else all those polar bears will freeze today.

----------


## Tod

> We gotta do something or else all those polar bears will freeze today.


hahaha....polar bears are in the arctic.  For some reason this reminds me of a possible "Encyclopedia Brown" mystery.

----------


## specsaregood

> hahaha....polar bears are in the arctic.  For some reason this reminds me of a possible "Encyclopedia Brown" mystery.


you mean global warming already killed off all the polar bears in Antarctica?! When will govt stop this madness!!!

----------


## juleswin

> hahaha....polar bears are in the arctic.  For some reason this reminds me of a possible "Encyclopedia Brown" mystery.


Oh my, that's even worse, just imagine all the baby penguins who wouldn't get the chance to make it out of the shell. I am going to leave my car running tonight in their memory.

----------


## presence

GROWING?  

You're $#@!ting me.


ARCTIC ICE VOLUME:









ANTARCTIC ICE VOLUME:






ANTARCTIC SEA SURFACE TEMP AND ICE EXTENT:






oooh wow... lets make a headline *"Antarctic Sea Ice is Growing/Increasing"*


LMAO




ANTARCTIC ICE MASS:







Ask yourself what is more significant:

the fact that just Antarctic ice (Arctic ice extent is decreasing at a faster rate btw) is covering slightly more area (extent) as it breaks up and becomes thinner over a warming southern ocean...
*(about 8% surface area gain over 25 years)  ...look at the chart; 12 to 12.5 from 1979 to 2004*


or 

the fact that total *VOLUME and MASS* of ice is decreasing *exponentially* on both poles. 
*(about 50% loss over 25 years)  ...look at the chart... was 30,000 now 15,000*






> *Antarctic Sea Ice Growing Despite Global Warming Warnings*



Growing my ass, that's called lying with statistics.




Look my liberty friends... if you don't want your government or global government to do anything about "anthropogenic" climate change... fine; I don't blame you.   But don't use the wrong reasons to promote the right cause.  Don't stick your head in the sand, feigning ignorance to the reality of sea ice loss or get on your high horse over whitewashed bull$#@! politicized junk science.   


A thin film of ice spreading out over the southern ocean does not mean the poles aren't melting.  

Without a doubt, global ice *VOLUME AND MASS* are decreasing globally; at an increasing rate on both poles.



Over the past 30 years:

Arctic Ice Mass is decreasing exponentially and is down 30%
Arctic Ice Volume is decreasing exponentially and is down 30%
Arctic Ice Area is decreasing exponentially and is down 40%
Antarctic Ice Mass is decreasing exponentially and is down 50%
Antarctic Ice Volume is decreasing exponentially and is down 50%

Antarctic Ice Area is indeed increasing... linearly, its up 8%

Glacier velocity is increasing and land ice is moving out onto the oceans faster than it can melt supposedly = 

_"Growing"_

----------


## Ronin Truth

http://talkingabouttheweather.wordpr...d-for-sea-ice/

Maybe you should report your data to Ambler.

----------


## presence

> http://talkingabouttheweather.wordpr...d-for-sea-ice/
> 
> Maybe you should report your data to Ambler.


I posted in the comments there thanks!

----------


## Ronin Truth

> I posted in the comments there thanks!



Please let us know what he responds. Thanx.

----------

